
N.S.A. leaders split on giving amnesty to Snowden - conductor
http://www.cbsnews.com/news/nsa-leaders-split-on-giving-amnesty-to-snowden
======
salient
Wow, Keith Alexander is such an asshole.

> This is analogous to a hostage-taker taking 50 people hostage, shooting 10
> and then say, "If you give me full amnesty, I'll let the other 40 go."

Yeah, except he didn't actually get anyone killed, you asshole! It just
embarrassed NSA and the US government, and uncovered that they were spying on
allies and for economic reasons, not just to protect against terrorists - you
know, as they were lying to the public that they were doing. Worse, not just
spying on them, but actually launching attacks against them, to protect their
interests.

They are using the same stupid analogy as the one they used for Manning,
saying his leaks will probably end up getting a lot of people killed - none of
that ever happened, but they kept pushing that argument till the end.

> GEN. ALEXANDER: I do. I think people have to be held accountable for their
> actions. … Because what we don't want is the next person to do the same
> thing.

Oh, I fully agree with him here. So how about we punish Alexander for his
crimes against the Constitution, and make sure no future NSA/USCC chief ever
does the same again? That goes for Obama, too, which I strongly believe
deserves impeachment over this. Even today he has absolutely no intention of
changing the NSA. So what's the solution, if not impeachment?! He wasn't just
doing these abuses in the past - he wants to _keep doing them_. So I don't see
other alternative.

------
TrevorJ
The headline should read "NSA leaders split on how best to save their own
ass."

Amnesty makes it sound like they are being magnanimous.

